# Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher



## dorschhai (6. August 2005)

Hallöle!#h
Ich war heute mal wieder mit MetalMen (Eric) auf Karauschen pickern. Als wir angekommen sind hat es geschüttet wie aus Eimern, das Wetter hat sich aber rasch wieder beruhigt. Am Anfang lief es etwas schleppend, nur Rotaugen bissen, dann ging der Punk aber ab! Karauschen am laufenden Band und ab und zu kleine Karpfen.#6 Gefangen wurde auf Made an der Futterkorbmontage. Wir fischten mit leichten Pickerruten. 

Hier drillt Eric gerade seinen 45'er Karpfen, der Größte des Tages. Am leichten Gerät macht der ganz schön Dampf! Von dem gibts am Ende auch noch ein kleines Filmchen. 





















Hier drille ich (Tobias (dorschhai)) gerade eine Standart-Karausche. Die meisten waren um die 23 cm lang und bissen wie wild! 











Jaaaa und dann gingen noch zwei "Sonderlinge" an den Haken,|uhoh: eine Goldkarausche (Kreuzung aus Goldfisch und Karausche) un ein richtiger Goldfisch:






Die größte Karausche des Tages hatte stolze 39 cm:







Und zu guter Letz das Video von Eric's Karpfendrill. Ich habe es mit der DigiCam gemacht, hat also nicht so dolle Qualität. Wir machen aber noch ein Video mit einer richtigen Videokamera, das wird dann länger und besser! :m

***VIDEO*** (liegt bei rapidshare, einfach durchklicken und nach-unten-scrollen nicht vergessen)

Bis dann, dorschhai #h


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. August 2005)

*AW: Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher*

Öööhm ich kenn mich da nicht 100 % aus aber wenn ich mich nicht irre sind das beides Goldkarauschen ? Sehen zumindest bis auf die Farbunterschiede recht gleich aus .
Und sind die nicht nur aufgrund einer Pigmentstörung Golden und nicht weil ihre Vorfahren mal mitm Goldfisch rumge.... haben ?


----------



## dorschhai (7. August 2005)

*AW: Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher*

Kann natürlich auch sein, jedenfalls ist das linke Objekt mehr Karausche als Goldfisch. Der rechte hat andere Schuppen als die Karausche und vorallem eine kräftigere Farbe. Wir haben in diesem Gewässer schon eine Menge Goldkarauschen gefangen, die waren alle so gefärbt wie der linke Fisch, also mehr Gold als typisches Goldfisch-Orange.
 Das mit der Form ist natürlich so ein Ding, da kenn ich mich auch nicht so aus. Kann also bei beiden sein das es da ein Goldfisch mit einer Karausche getrieben hat. Sie hatten ihren Spass und beide sehen ganz gut aus. |supergri#6


----------



## Marc38120 (7. August 2005)

*AW: Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher*

petri heil und glückwunsch!!!!! schöne Fische. meine größte karausche war bisher 49 und 4 pfund schwer  ist aber schon 3 jahre her.

Mfg
Marc


----------



## Sylverpasi (7. August 2005)

*AW: Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher*

Das ist kein Goldfisch. Das ist ebenfalls eine (Gold)Karausche. Dickes Petri zu diesen klasse Fängen!!!! #6#6#6 Ich würde mich ungeheuer freuen, wenn ich auch so einen aussergewöhnlichen Fang bekommen würde.....


----------



## dorschhai (7. August 2005)

*AW: Pic's & Video: Auf Karauschenjagt im Weiher*

Na wenn du das sagst....da wird es wohl stimmen


----------

